# abouttheartists.com, anyone seen this?



## Footer (Aug 10, 2011)

So, a google search of me now pops this up on the first page or two: About The Artists. I never added anything to this site. It only has stuff from college on it which means either they are scraping my college's site or some bored out of work classmate of mine is adding stuff to it. Anyone else head of this?


----------



## cpf (Aug 11, 2011)

Their 'about' page said:


> *Where'd you get that info?*
> While, most of our data was entered by our users, we also enter add production credits that we find on theatre company websites, reviews, programs, press releases, you name it. We hope you'll help us keep our information as complete and accurate as possible. If you see something wrong, log in and change it. If you know about a play performed, coming up or 200 years in the past, we want your help cataloging it.



I'm undecided between shady website set up to prostitute others' content for ad dollars, or a genuine site run out of his home by a guy from Nashville.


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 11, 2011)

It seems like an upstart website, Aimed at IMDB's database.


----------



## Footer (Aug 11, 2011)

DuckJordan said:


> It seems like an upstart website, Aimed at IMDB's database.


 
More like a broadway.com for university/community/regional/whatever theatre.


----------



## josh88 (Aug 11, 2011)

Luckily... (or unluckily) I am almost ungoogleable. even including cities I've been in and stuff it is incredibly difficult to actually get me. my google+ page is actually one of the only things that is really me. But then again my name is Josh Smith... not much more generic than that. I'm almost not too sure about that site. it looks interesting I guess. There is already the IBDB, and I don't see a whole lot of use in documenting stuff this small scale. I say small scale in the sense that how many people are really going to care about some event to need the details of college/local/regional shows.


----------

